# [solved] Problem mit der Compiz-Fusion Konfiguration

## ramrott

Hallo zusammen,

seit einigen Tage nutze ich Compiz-Fusion (vorher Beryl). Ich habe die komplette *-9999-Version installiert, also alles hochgeradig unstable. Trotzdem laeuft es sehr gut. Das einzige Problem ist, dass es sich nicht konfigurieren laesst. Egal, was ich in dem Tool ccsm einstelle, es wird nicht uebernommen. Ich habe zu diesem Problem leider nichts gefunden, hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke,

RamrottLast edited by ramrott on Tue Oct 16, 2007 8:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _eckobar_

Kann leider auch nur raten -> vielleicht ein Rechteproblem?

----------

## ramrott

Das dachte ich mir auch, aber das Problem ist, dass ccsm die Optionen zumindest soweit speichert, dass er sich merkt, was ich geaendert habe... nur anwenden tut er es nicht. Und ich weiss nicht, wo welche Rechte geaendert werden muessten  :Sad: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi ramrott,

starte mal von ner Konsole aus. Evt. bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung zurück die dir weiter hilft, wenn du die Einstellungen versuchst vorzunehmen.

Bei dieser "Tages-Softwarte" ist es ja immer schwer Erfahrungen zu schildern.  Mir hat es jedenfalls geholfen fusion-icon zu installieren. Vorher tat sich auch recht wenig.

Lg Chris

----------

## Vortex375

Hatte das gleiche Problem, schau mal hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-580044-highlight-compiz.html

Du musst compiz mit der Option "ccp" starten, sonst übernimmt er die Einstellungen aus dem Settings-Manager nicht. Den Settings-Manager musst du in den Einstellungen auf das "Flat-File-Backend" einstellen.Last edited by Vortex375 on Mon Oct 15, 2007 8:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ramrott

Hammer, genau die Option habe ich gebraucht. Danke, danke. Komisch, hab den Beitrag vorher gar nicht gefunden.

Laeuft jetzt sehr schoen das Teil. Aber meine Guete, frisst der Ressourcen! Da war Beryl schon angenehmer...

----------

